# Lathe Turning and Stools?



## EM3D (Jul 24, 2014)

How many of you use a stool while turning? Do you move it around frequently? Is a sit down or a lean-to type stool (similar to bass fishing boat seats)? I'm concerned it may be a safety issue? Those of you that use one, have you had issues with yours? Would you mind sharing images of what you use?

I'm considering making or modifying a store bought version for someone that is having some leg and back issues. I know they are frustrated and down about not being able to be in the shop as frequently lately. 
thanks for any input or suggestions too!!


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

May work with smaller pieces, but a lot of the consistency you get for cuts is moving with your stance/hips instead of moving your arms.


----------



## DDJ (Jan 6, 2018)

I know it's done. Robust-I believe-makes a lathe for people with just those kind of disabilities. That would be an expensive way to go tho. Maybe a bench the length of the lathe bed and at the proper hieght. I thought of a chair on rollers but the floor would have to be kept clean and I know that wouldn't work in my shop. Hope you can come up with something.

Dave


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I use a stool for my metal turning lathes. Never for the wood turning ones though, as I move my whole body to control the tools most of the time.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Woodster73 (Jun 16, 2015)

I use one at times, typically when I'm doing smaller or finish cuts. I find it helps a ton to relieve the low back and foot issues even if it's only for a few minutes. I haven't felt any issues or safety concerns. If I'm working deeper into a piece or roughing, I wouldn't sit.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I have considered it but haven't had to yet however I do use a stool when I am sanding that helps a lot. I saw a video by richard Raffin where he talks about that. He said he use a stool for small bowls and spindle work


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

This video may be helpful -


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

the robust scout lathe is designed to be used while seated. Check it out. 
http://www.turnrobust.com/lathe-overview/scout/


----------



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Robust Scout lathe "STAND" (which can be used for most bench top lathe) is designed to be used while seated or standing.


----------



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

My shop stool has a triangle shape seat which is comfrotable and less pressure on leg thighs.










BUT don't use it with lathe.


----------

